# Stem plants disintegrating



## roland6543 (Sep 18, 2012)

Some of my stem plants are breaking off until there is nothing left. The two worst hit are limnopholia aromatica and limnopholia sessiliflora. Upon close examination you can see that the stem of the stem of the sessiliflora has become "flaky". Every day there are pieces that have broken off and floating. After a week the sessiliflora had completely broken up and the heads of the aromatica had all broken off. 

Not sure if its related but I'm seeing more of the lower leaves of hygrophila corymbosa var compact break off and the older leaves all have many yellowing pinholes.

As background I run pressurised co2, low light ei, about 1.25w/g. I do add a bit more po4 and K than low light ei suggests. Up until 2 weeks ago this wasn't a problem. Then I began using 3% peroxide @2mL/g to combat an ongoing bba and a recent bga outbreak.

I can only think it's the peroxide but I can't find anything on the web that can confirm this.

I hope someone can offer a suggestion. I'm going to discontinue peroxide in the meantime.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Might be the peroxide indeed, my staurogyne did the same after an excel OD and peroxide bath. Low (fluctuating) CO2 does also cause stem melt sometimes.


----------



## roland6543 (Sep 18, 2012)

Fluctuating CO2? Interesting....

Just before this problem I really felt that my tank was turning the corner. BBA was receding, plants were flourishing. Then my one canister filter packed up. I replaced it with an old HOB filter, but that affected the flow pattern including a drop in CO2 because of much greater surface agitation. 

What followed was me tweaking the CO2 bubble rate and pump outlet direction, all the while bba started to increase as well as a small bit of nasty bga. 

So, I did have a lot of fluctuating co2, which I think is back under control now. But I honestly had no idea that CO2 could have caused my stems to waste away like that. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Had you been growing these plants under those lighting conditions successfully for a while before this happened? I ask, because IMHE, 1.25 wpg is not enough to grow healthy L. aromatica.


----------



## roland6543 (Sep 18, 2012)

Successfully to a point for almost a year. They were never disintegrating and were growing slowly but steadily. The only problem I was having was algae growth on the lower leaves. In fact just before my problems started they were looking the best they ever had. I thought my struggle against algae was finally being overcome until the appearance of bga and the use of peroxide.

There's definitely been a recent change. I'm now thinking peroxide or temperature.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Those who use hydrogen peroxide to kill algae may have success but at the expense of oxidizing organics. Nitrogen compounds and chelants are two of them. it also oxidizes ferrous iron and manganese. Some aquarists use ferrous gluconate as an iron supplement (Seachems Iron Supplement). Others use a chelated iron supplement. 
So you are depriving your plants of the needed amount of nitrate and iron. I would only recommend using hydrogen peroxide as a bath or as a disinfectant of an empty tank and then rinse well with fresh water afterwards.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

rjordan393 said:


> Those who use hydrogen peroxide to kill algae may have success but at the expense of oxidizing organics. Nitrogen compounds and chelants are two of them. it also oxidizes ferrous iron and manganese. Some aquarists use ferrous gluconate as an iron supplement (Seachems Iron Supplement). Others use a chelated iron supplement.
> So you are depriving your plants of the needed amount of nitrate and iron. I would only recommend using hydrogen peroxide as a bath or as a disinfectant of an empty tank and then rinse well with fresh water afterwards.


The part about chelators and metals I believe, but I can't imagine peroxide doing anything to nitrate. Nitrate is already fully oxidized? It might be able to convert ammonia into nitrite or nitrite into nitrate in the best case. Thinking about it, it feels like a brilliant idea to reduce nitrite toxification in an established aquarium, but I'll make a new thread about this.

Back on topic. Without traces, plants still don't disintegrate that fast. Usually you'll notice yellowing first at least.


----------



## roland6543 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. If thing change I'll update the forum. If there's more input, keep the posts coming.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I quoted an article by US. Peroxide who I believe is the manufacturer.
Http:www.h2o2.com/products-and-services/us-peroxide-technologies.aspx
Then click on Hydrogen Peroxide Products & Services and scroll down.


----------



## roland6543 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm almost certain this problem was caused by peroxide. I transferred, from a different tank, more of both types of limnopholia mentioned above. Then I treated the tank with peroxide, and within 1 week both were disintegrating. 

I just wanted to update the forum. Thanks for the input.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

